# Lost Fisherman



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I'm trying to get more detail on a Frederick Augustus King who was the cook on the Aberdeen trawler Oriole when she was lost with all hands after striking an allied mine off the Faroes in Jan 1941.
I noticed a response to a similar query which referred to BT 382 in the National Archives. I've only been able to get part way into that file on the NA website.
Can anyone help me please?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Douglas, 
AS far as I am aware, Fishermen are not recorded in BT382. In any case as the incident took place in January 1941 so it would not be in the series which itself did not commence until mid? 1941.
I note from George Ritchies book there is little information on this man, not even his address. 
I suggest you try and get hold of of her last logbook and crew agreement which is held by TNA. ORIOLE O/N 124732

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7220&CATLN=6&Highlight=,124732&accessmethod=0

There may be some information on him there.

regards
Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help.
I'm now following up with the NA.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

